# [Basketball-Reference] Mid-Sized Players



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> At TrueHoop yesterday, it was pointed out that Houston has 11 players on its roster between 6′6″ and 6′9″:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Link via TrueHoop_


----------

